# mountain bike parts in chiang mai



## haole farang (Jan 5, 2010)

How easy is it to find good quality mountain bike parts in the chiang mai area. What are the prices and how is the selection? Ive heard certain brands are hard to find.


----------



## haole farang (Jan 5, 2010)

nobody??


----------

